# Geryi



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

LaZy said:


>


 Thanks , I got more I just cant figure out how to make it a jpeg so i can put it up on here


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

here ya go 
Thanks WinkYee


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Last one


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They look GREAT , I can't wait to get mine ..lol








Maybe someday UNICEF will get into piranhas...to help us guys that are Geryi 
challanged..lol


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

sweet ass fish


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> enjoy








































Im jelous!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not as cool as your 'stang, but it's as close as it gets


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn those are some sweet geryis!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

> Thanks , I got more I just cant figure out how to make it a jpeg so i can put it up on here


I use paint (if you have windows XP), open it up with paint, save as, and change the format to JPG.

BTW, sweet fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i need to stop buy your house with my camera
and get some sweet shots and vids going


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sanguinea said:


> > Thanks , I got more I just cant figure out how to make it a jpeg so i can put it up on here
> 
> 
> I use paint (if you have windows XP), open it up with paint, save as, and change the format to JPG.
> ...


 Thank You Sir , and all of you guys for the Photo help











> i need to stop buy your house with my camera
> and get some sweet shots and vids going


Anytime Death


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sanguinea said:
> 
> 
> > > Thanks , I got more I just cant figure out how to make it a jpeg so i can put it up on here
> ...










dam right
if anywhere near your hood
ill come down with a case of beer and tear apart the neighberhood


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice flowers in your tank :rasp:

but my compressus is still better...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey look at them pose for the cam. howz their tolerance to each other compared to pygos? what are their range sizes?

and nice yellow flower! Lol :rasp:


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

pretty wierd looking piranhas


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

VERY NICE !!

als


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

camotekid said:


> nice yellow flower! Lol :rasp:


 Yeah!!!! Nice Racing P's as well!!!


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn you are sooo lucky Craig.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Daaaaang







!!!! thats awesome





















Craig, when did u get these killers man?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

camotekid said:


> hey look at them pose for the cam. howz their tolerance to each other compared to pygos? what are their range sizes?
> 
> and nice yellow flower! Lol :rasp:


Their Tolerance towards eachother Is ok I would say .....I have 2 large treasure chests in the tank that the less dominant 2 hang out in , the Alpha just runs the tank , These pics are when I first got them and they stayed tight for a month or so and then began to go there seperate ways ......

Sometimes they scare me when they start chasing eachother around , they are viscious in there attacks and very swift ......often going right for the side of the belly or start fin nipping ....

I have been lucky , very luck I guess to have no major damage in keeping these beautiful specimen . ** Knocks on wood**:laugh:

I am keeping them in a 135 and there are only 3 of them , so I think the 45/per fish ratio is kinda working for me with My serras tolerating each-other...

To Me the tolerance is Kinda the same .....My piraya dont put up with sh*t and constantly chasing the others But ,...The Geryi just plain dont care about anything , Hands, Nets, Pythons .....:laugh: They are just plain crazy.



> and nice yellow flower! Lol :rasp:


THanks :laugh: , THats part of the Decor ........Its afixed to a Big Anchor ..:rasp:



> Daaaaang !!!! thats awesome,
> Craig, when did u get these killers man?


Your Crazy Yonam , You saw them ......:rasp:

Death .........Come on Down ...









Thanks Guys for all You nice Comments


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

AWESOME!! those are some sweet fishes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> AWESOME!! those are some sweet fishes


 Thanks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, very impressive!







Got any more pics of them?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Wow, very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure , Here ya go Teck


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Last One


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Damm those are some pretty fish!!!!
Hails to them


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

NICE!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I know I already replied but dayam!


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Not as cool as your 'stang, but it's as close as it gets


 lol i like the stang 2 lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Not as cool as your 'stang, but it's as close as it gets
> ...


 Thanks Guys ...................


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

i like those flowers you got in the tank. you should put them in with some pacu's instead of serra's hehe..

sweet fish!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DirtyJersey said:


> i like those flowers you got in the tank. you should put them in with some pacu's instead of serra's hehe..
> 
> sweet fish!


 Like I said in an earlier post , if you read them ...Its attached to an anchor that is part of the decor , not my choice :rasp:


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

scissors, sharp knife, buried under the rocks.

im just kidding, and i just re read the thread and sorry i missed that but... you could have pansies in there anyway and they couldnt take away from your Geryi's.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DirtyJersey said:


> scissors, sharp knife, buried under the rocks.
> 
> im just kidding, and i just re read the thread and sorry i missed that but... you could have pansies in there anyway and they couldnt take away from your Geryi's.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I want some!!!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet P's!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Old post, but.....how about an update? How are they getting along? Any major fights or injuries?

Absolutely beautiful fish. That's my dream shoal right there (and I think everyone elses)!


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi!!!! MR HARLEY

you Geryi is so good









I want know is what size??


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

so shiny....your v.lucky!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Lyle said:


> Old post, but.....how about an update? How are they getting along? Any major fights or injuries?
> 
> Absolutely beautiful fish. That's my dream shoal right there (and I think everyone elses)!


 Hey Lyle, Whats up ....Update ? Sure ...
Currently they are still in their 135 gallon living happy , all of them have their fins







and are doing Great ...I cant wait to add 1 more to the mix . No injuries , thank God ....
Im giving them a somewhat fair amount of space and tons of hideing places , They like to chase eacthother around alot , but dont bite eachother which just blows my mind ...







and scares me in the same time







Very Viscious Fish but Kinda Gentle and Very Beautiful Specimens ....
Def. Reccommend to any expierenced hobbyist....










> I want know is what size??


yauyau,
Whats up Buddy , How are you








They range in size from 7 inch to 9 inchTl









Saint, 
Thanks for your kind words ...

Here are somemore pics ...
Enjoy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Last one


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

AWESOME CRAIG!!!!!!!
Very nice!!!!!


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr. Harley your geryis are pimpin !!! Good job at keeping those bad boys happy they look great







A geryi tank is defineatly on my list of 'must have P tanks' in the near future









thanx for the pics









Joe.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Congrats

Geryis are one of my favourite piranhas


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Not as cool as your 'stang, but it's as close as it gets


 word!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

May They Live a Long "dry season FREE' life!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mechanic_joe said:


> Mr. Harley your geryis are pimpin !!! Good job at keeping those bad boys happy they look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are too kind my Friend .............
















Thanks You guys for all Your Kind Words











> May They Live a Long "dry season FREE' life!


For Sure


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow they look great. geryi are so attractive.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sorry, harely... those are truly ugly fish









ill take em off your hands though... $25 for all 3...








they're f*cking beautiful!!!


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Very cool fish!!!!!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

not to bring up an old thread, but this has got to be the best thread i've read in the past few months.. OMG harley.. this shiet is too much for one thread.... i've got to change my boxers now..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

where did u pick those up?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

They were found locally


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What are the size of those killers?


----------

